# Prototype MTechnica Turbos Test Fit (bagged Mk6 content)



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

Just wanted to share this with everyone (as I have been stoked on these wheels since they first dropped), I hooked up with David @ MemoryFab today and the rumors are true, he has made a set of prototype 18" wheels (currently only 15" & 16" sizing are available) and he wanted to use my car as a test fit mule to finalize what the actual production ET's will be available in (for the 5x112 fitment, there my also be the possibility of getting these at any ET requested at a higher cost per wheel). 

Prototype Specs- 

18x8.5 fronts (ET36) 18x9.5 rears (ET40), the tires used were a tad wider than what I'd have mounted in the fronts (could have gone lower with a smaller tire), 225/40/18 all around. 














































To answer some questions off the bat, estimated pricing as of today is $1600 for a set of 8.5's (this could change), if produced they will be available sometime of spring this year, they are light, about 20lbs for the 8.5's, they are rotary forged-spun/flow formed, and they are a Memoryfab tooling, meaning that these aren't an already made and rebranded wheel. 

Dave at Memoryfab is still hesitant that it would be worth it to bring 18" (VAG) sizing to the market, I wanted to post this thread to get some feedback from the VAG community, so what do you guys think? 

**I understand that this is a wheel post in a airride forum, but to me wheel fitment is as important to airride as what type of management you choose or what size airlines to run, it adds to the overall effect, plus Memoryfab wants to cater to the fitment nerds as well as the performance nuts. :beer:


----------



## Clun9 (Aug 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

If you have any questions regarding any Mtechnica wheels whether it be the Aeros, or the Turbos, please feel free to shoot me a PM and I can try to assist you directly here on the vortex. I am working closely with David @ Memoryfab in trying to get these wheels out to the VAG community. Although a lot of these wheels have in fact been originally designed with JDM vehicles in mind, I think they work quite well with VAG vehicles as well whether it be a MKIV, MKV or MKVI. The smaller Turbos which are 15s and 16s work much better for MKI, MKII and MKIIIs. 



















Here is a set of Aeros 17x10 on a MKIV. These Aeros are fully modular and can be spec'ed out to YOUR specific application or taste. The customer ended up ordering a set of Aeros in 18x9 and 18x10 with 2" lips all around. Expect to see pics of the vehicle up soon!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:beer::beer:


----------



## cmb5286 (Aug 30, 2007)

Love the look! Excited to see these pan out.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

CaliSteezR32 said:


>



I give them my stamp of approval :thumbup:


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

Both [email protected] and [email protected] approvals! That alone is reason enough to bring these to the VAG market.  :beer:


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

CaliSteezR32 said:


> Both [email protected] and [email protected] approvals! That alone is reason enough to bring these to the VAG market.  :beer:


i put my wheels up for sale in hopes of getting these 

when i saw the pics mu jaw dropped i knew these wheels had potential but damn do they look good


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

i fuc*kin love them ill be first in line for a set


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> i put my wheels up for sale in hopes of getting these
> 
> when i saw the pics mu jaw dropped i knew these wheels had potential but damn do they look good


:thumbup: :thumbup:



vwgliin05 said:


> i fuc*kin love them ill be first in line for a set


:beer: :beer:

Keep the opinions coming guys! 

A couple more shots from Brandon over at 3pcClique ic:


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Big fan of these.... I'd love to see both in a full polish set up!

Like bad.:beer:opcorn:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

would be VERY interested in a set of 5x100 18x9.5s for my wrx....im sure a lot of other would be as well with that weight


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

good stuff CaliSteezTDI!


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

They just look weird in 18". Definitely better suited in 15 and 16.


----------



## GroundScrapurr (Sep 12, 2011)

I would order these any day if they came in 17"


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## oscar_block (Sep 27, 2006)

Those look awesome :thumbup:


----------



## kraftwerkb6 (Feb 26, 2010)

a friend of mine showed these to me tonight and I found this post, these wheels are sweet. Really hope they bring the 18 to VAG. The gold color would be great for my jsw...


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

dam.. the aeros look nice.. would love a set in 18x9.5 and 18x10


----------



## kraftwerkb6 (Feb 26, 2010)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5452439-B7-Passat-Photoshop&p=81393311#post81393311

I know crosspost, But I am a weel and P shop noob and a very nice person put the wheels on my jsw. These need to be made asap. I need the gold!!


----------

